# puppy brag



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

It makes you feel good when your trainer introduces my daughter to a prospective new SCH member and introduces your 8 month old puppy as a "World Class Dog".
Yes, we love our little boy Xander. He thinks everything is a game and everyone loves him because he sure loves them.
He left all the presents alone under the tree for hours yesterday. Then he was put up and fed. When he was brought back out he was a different dog. He grabbed a present (not his of course) and ran all over the living room shaking it back and forth tearing the paper up, up on the couch, around the coffee table, I threw a toy and he left it. I'm picking up the pieces and he gets ANOTHER present and does the same thing. All the while I am trying to get him interested in another toy and my daughter is laughing hysterically as he zooms from one place to another shaking this nice new fleece shirt. Another toy thrown and now I have two gifts to rewrap and apologize to my son why his shirt and fleece shirt both may have drool and dog hair on them when they are supposed to be new. Yes, that is our boy.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

What a fun morning! 

Even Word Class Dogs need to have some fun every now and then.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Puppies ...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He just wanted you guys to laugh at him!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

We certainly did laugh and he had no idea what it was all about. He did have fun and made opening all of his presents a very quick game. I don't wrap their presents with much tape so they can get it off quick and easy.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A world class hellion and package opener!!









They are such entertainment! I just don't understand why my mother does not see the humor in such doggie antics but in my world, they are good times!!


----------

